# PC Forum



## bobw (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd like to see MacOSX have a PC forum. A lot of us have PC's and there are questions about PC problems posted occassionally. If we had a forum here, some of us might be able to get the help we need here, rather than going to a PC forum.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 5, 2003)

It might work just reabiliting this, this and this?..


----------



## Perseus (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmmm..would a Windows community attract potential trolls? Keep that in mind.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 5, 2003)

I would like that,
if it didn't attrack trolls like flies to bug zappers,
or eat up more bandwidth than macosx.com can handle.


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Would a Windows forum on this site attract trolls?  What would you expect?  I know for sure it would if people were posting pro-Windows opinion threads, but if it were just for help then people would be out of line for trolling.  I think this would be a good idea if it were limited to one forum for Windows, and only for asking for help.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 5, 2003)

I still think it would encourage trolling - keeping the mods on their toes.

But like I said, I like the idea. Especially since I'm on Mac OSX, Linux, and three versions of Windows.


----------



## bobw (Aug 5, 2003)

Trolls could be deleted right away by Mods.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

this is a dumb question but what exactly is a "troll"


----------



## bobw (Aug 5, 2003)

troll ___ v.,n. ___  1._[From the Usenet group    alt.folklore.urban] To utter a posting on  Usenet    designed to attract predictable responses or  flames; or, the    post itself.  Derives from the phrase "trolling for  newbies"    which in turn comes from mainstream "trolling", a style of    fishing in which one trails bait through a likely spot hoping for a    bite.  The well-constructed troll is a post that induces lots of    newbies and flamers to make themselves look even more clueless than    they already do, while subtly conveying to the more savvy and    experienced that it is in fact a deliberate troll.  If you don't    fall for the joke, you get to be in on it. See also  YHBT. 2._   An individual who chronically trolls in sense 1; regularly posts    specious arguments, flames or personal attacks to a newsgroup,    discussion list, or in email for no other purpose than to annoy    someone or disrupt a discussion.  Trolls are recognizable by the    fact that the have no real interest in learning about the topic at    hand - they simply want to utter flame bait.  Like the ugly    creatures they are named after, they exhibit no redeeming    characteristics, and as such, they are recognized as a lower form    of life on the net, as in, "Oh, ignore him, he's just a troll."     3._[Berkeley] Computer lab monitor. A popular campus job for CS    students. Duties include helping newbies and ensuring that lab    policies are followed. Probably so-called because it involves    lurking in dark cavelike corners.  

Some people claim that the troll (sense 1) is properly a narrower category    than  flame bait, that a troll is categorized by containing    some assertion that is wrong but not overtly controversial. See    also  Troll-O-Meter.  

The use of `troll' in either sense is a live metaphor that readily    produces elaborations and combining forms.  For example, one not    infrequently sees the warning "Do not feed the troll" as part    of a followup to troll postings.


----------



## uoba (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, yes, a Windows-PC thread please... this damn XP laptop needs some help (can I actually see a OS X windows share for XP Home?... Don't move this post, that was a rhetorical request (well, I'll repost it if we get a PC forum!)

As for Trolls, as the men say above, just ditch the b...)


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

What, bob, no examples?  One of the best examples of a troll I have seen on this site is the dearly departed Cellfish.  Search for his name, read some of his last posts before reading, and you'll see why.


----------



## Easter (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello all ...


> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *troll ___ [...]*



Hey!, but these trolls made a good job:
http://www.trolltech.com/
only the Windows version is commercial (fee, not free  )
I like QT

byez_


----------

